# Bay of Plenty



## Cosmic26

Hello all - Im new to this so please bare with me, we are looking at moving to beautiful NZ and we particularly like the look of Bay of Plenty and perhaps Turenga.

Any thoughts on this area for families and work opportunities?? 

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi.
Welcome to the forum.
Yes the Bay Of Plenty is beautiful and Tauranga is supposedly the fastest growing city in NZ at the moment although this may change places with Christchurch often in the future when the Christchurch rebuild gets a real hold.
My wife and I absolutely love it up in the Bay Of Plenty, especially Mount Maunganui. I've just been told this last week that my relocation request at work has been accepted and I can move from our Wellington office to our Hamilton office this year which will allow us to live out in The Bay Of Plenty.
Really really looking forward to better weather, more sun, higher temps, less strong wind, cheaper property and cheaper cost of living.
Been to the area many times with the family and it's an ideal place to bring up children with good schools and excellent beaches/surfing/weather etc.
It's the lifestyle we always imagined we would have.

Work opportunities - depends what you're looking for ?

Regards,


----------



## Cosmic26

WOW!!!! I'm jumping on the next pane lane:

Thanks for posting your reply, work wise my husband is looking for Estimator/Surveyor positions in the construction industry and I work as a Family Outreach Worker in the community. I have seen places like Christchurch is fairly vibrant with job opportunities, but I'm not its for us as we like to be close to the beach etc and a 'better' climate would be amazing! 

How long have you lived in NZ and what kind of employment are you in?


----------



## escapedtonz

Cosmic26 said:


> WOW!!!! I'm jumping on the next pane lane:
> 
> Thanks for posting your reply, work wise my husband is looking for Estimator/Surveyor positions in the construction industry and I work as a Family Outreach Worker in the community. I have seen places like Christchurch is fairly vibrant with job opportunities, but I'm not its for us as we like to be close to the beach etc and a 'better' climate would be amazing!
> 
> How long have you lived in NZ and what kind of employment are you in?



I have a mate here in Wellington who's an estimator for Naylor Love who are one of the biggest companies here in NZ. I beleive Fletchers are another.
He was a Quantity Surveyor in the UK.
He has really struggled with the job and mentioned many times (over a few beers ) that's it's so difficult to get his head around how things are done here and the cost of materials etc.
He's also moaned many times about the software they use being ancient which is generally NZ all over 
Major building work will be Christchurch and then maybe Wellington/Auckland. I'm sure there's a requirement for the role in Tauranga too.
Have a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
Get yourself registered on it for free and set up some auto emails for jobs. You can then also see the recruitment agencies that are offering these jobs as most employers use these agencies instead of carrying out recruitment themselves. After you've checked out a few, maybe register with the agency to find you a job. It is free for you. The agencies are paid by the employers to find them suitable employees.

Lived in Wellington 22 months now and I'm a specialised electrical engineer working for Transpower (National Grid NZ).


----------



## Cosmic26

Did you have a visa sponsor with your employment, use an agent or do it yourself? I expect things to be different over there within the work place and imagine it to be more laid back though!

Good news that Bay of Plenty is a fast growing city as it looks SO beautiful, would love to settle there. Do you have kids and if so how have they settled?


----------



## escapedtonz

Cosmic26 said:


> Did you have a visa sponsor with your employment, use an agent or do it yourself? I expect things to be different over there within the work place and imagine it to be more laid back though! Good news that Bay of Plenty is a fast growing city as it looks SO beautiful, would love to settle there. Do you have kids and if so how have they settled?


No we just applied for Residency straight off. We'd been to an Australasian Expo in Leeds (I think) and did a preliminary points score for the EOI and found we had 150/155 points depending on which one of us was the principal applicant and that was without a job offer.
We chatted to an Immigration Consultant about a medical issue and that we were concerned it would stop us gaining entry, but she put our minds at rest in that even if it did cause an issue we would be accepted on a medical waiver due to our experience, qualifications and occupations.
She offered us a half price deal to help us all the way so we just thought......stuff it, let's go for it!!!
Took a while but we got here in the end.
When we'd secured the visas in August 2011, I then looked for a job and landed two out of three by first week in December 2011.
I did register with a recruitment agency but in all honesty they were useless.
The first suitable job that came up - I found it on the internet and told my agent then they set up the interview etc. Just missed out on that one as I was the 2nd choice. The company offered it to a kiwi who accepted.
The next two jobs just sat there staring at me for a couple of weeks whilst I was waiting for the agent to let me know.........nothing came back from them so I just applied directly myself then sacked the agent when they questioned why I had applied - Doh!!!
Was offered both jobs within days of each other so asked both companies to make a one time only - take it or leave it contract offer.
Sat down with the family and we worked out which would be the best.

Yes it is much more laid back here. Gone are the familiar shirt/tie/pants/shoes for the office job and a suit for meetings.
Mon-Thurs days it's an open shirt and smart jeans with whatever matches on your feet.
Fridays, weekends, public holidays, office shutdown fortnight over Christmas/New Year and nights.......anything goes!
Oh and I work for a massive nationwide government owned company in the city of Wellington!
Ive just offloaded a box of work shirts to the local charity shop - no need for that many 

We have a near 3 year old boy. He was 13 months when we arrived. He's loved every minute of it. Like me he has settled really quickly.


----------



## Cosmic26

:yo I take my Hat off to you 100%....I have looked and looked again and cannot get my head around the visa application 

I think we are going to find it 'VERY' hard without a job offer, as we don't have degrees (Though I am studying with the OU) WHY oh WHY didn't I do a degree when I younger 

Anyway, think it could be just a dream I will have to live with in my head, as I can't see another way without a job offer...we do have some family out there but that does not count either.

Well done to you for doing though


----------



## escapedtonz

Cosmic26 said:


> :yo I take my Hat off to you 100%....I have looked and looked again and cannot get my head around the visa application
> 
> *What don't you understand about the visa application. Maybe we can help. If it's anything specific just start a new thread in the Immigration Coffee Lounge.*
> I think we are going to find it 'VERY' hard without a job offer, as we don't have degrees (Though I am studying with the OU) WHY oh WHY didn't I do a degree when I younger
> 
> *Neither my wife or I have degrees. Diploma's yes.... (BTEC HND's). We managed to get enough points with them, although we both maxed out on the bonus points for maximum years work experience and skills & previous occupations off the LTSSL.*
> Anyway, think it could be just a dream I will have to live with in my head, as I can't see another way without a job offer...we do have some family out there but that does not count either.
> 
> *If you want it enough you'll find a way for it to happen. What about coming over for a visit to speak with potential employers to see if you can get that elusive offer. It would impress employers for sure that you've taken the time, energy and cost to make your dreams come true. Shows them you are committed to the move.*
> Well done to you for doing though


See above.


----------



## Cosmic26

Ahh Thanks very encouraging  it was a BAD day yesterday!!

My hubby has had a skype call with a recruitment guy and it sounds very positive 

He said if need be he will fly out to see potential employers 

Is your friend on Linkin do you know as this could be a good way for him to network with others out in NZ?

I too have been looking at jobs for me and there is quite a few, but I also would consider starting a business.

Thanks again for your help and time in replying


----------



## lookingtoleave

Keep us posted . My husband is in the same lune of work too. But couldn't afford to go unless we got employer sponsored .


----------



## Mark D

Christchurch has a beach!!

Beware what these people say at these expos. Don't pay anyone anything upfront. Who did your Skype call? Just beware of company's wanting your money and promising the moon most won't deliver.


----------



## Cosmic26

lookingtoleave said:


> Keep us posted . My husband is in the same lune of work too. But couldn't afford to go unless we got employer sponsored .


I will, though things seem to be happening we hear shortly if one of the companies is making him an offer; bur will be in Christchurch eeeeek

I dont hold my breath though but were see.

Where abouts are you and wanting to go in NZ?


----------



## lookingtoleave

Would prefer north island just for the heat, would really love to go to Oz but employment seems to be very low particularly sponsored !
Good luck and keep us posted x


----------

